# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  İskandinavya'da Türkçe!!! - Vikingler Türk mü? - Odin kim?

## Noktalama

*İskandinavya'da bulunan Runik yazılar genelde 2 kategoride ele alınır.
Birinci kategoridekilere 24 sembollü eski "Oldest Runik" yazı denir.
İkinci kategoridekilere 16 sembollü Viking çağı " Viking Age" runik yazısı denir.
Yani iki farklı alfabe ve yazı söz konusudur. 

Bu bölümde yaralandığımız temel eserler;
- Prof. Sven B. F. Jansson, Runinskrifter i Sverige, AWE / Gebers 1963, İngilizce baskısı Runes in Sweden Royal Academy of Letters ... GIDLUNDS Warnamo / Sweden 1987
- Turgay Kürüm, FUTHARK ALFABESİNİN GİZEMİ, 1994 Antalya. 

Futhark diye de adlandırılan 3500 civarında yazılı kaya vardır . Bunlardan çok azı () civarında Eski kategoriye girmektedir.
Viking çağı yazıtları yani 16 sembollü alfabeyle yazılanlar soldan sağa doğru mükemmel bir şekilde Nordik dilde okunmakta ve bu yazının 17. yy la kadar İskandinavyada kullanılmakta olduğu bilinmektedir.
En belirgin farklardan biride eski (24 sembollü ) denen yazıların sağdan sola yazılmış olmasıdır.

Eskilere Tanrı Odin zamanından kalma büyü yazısı denmektedir. üünkü bunların İskandinav dillerinde okunması mümkün olmamıştır. İskandinav dillerinde okuma çalışmaları yapılmışsa da kabul görmemiştir.

Okunamadığı için bu yazıtlara mistik bir anlam yüklenmiş, bu yazıların büyü amacıyla yazıldığı düşünülmüştür.
Rün kelimesinin İskandinav dilinde esas anlamı da "büyü yazısı" demektir.

İskandinavya-ve Almanyada bulunan taşınabilir ev eşyalarında (kap-kacak, tarak kandil vs.) bulunan runik yazılardan bazısının üzerindeki yazılar İskandinav dilleri ile okunamayınca Türk Runik alfabesiyle başarılı okuma çalışmaları yapılmış, ancak bunların ticaretle buraya geldiği düşünülmüştür.




Orhun yazıtları ilk bulunduğunda bilim dünyası yaklaşık 100 yıl bu yazıtların Orta Asya'ya giden Vikingler tarafından yazıldığına inanmış, Thomsen tarafından bu yazıtlar Türkçe okununca bu sefer her iki yazının birbiriyle ilişkisinin olmadığı düşünülmüş ve savunulmuş.



Tarihi ve yukarıda saydığım diğer bulgulardan da anlaşılacağı gibi her iki toplum da Avrasyağda tarihin bir döneminde bir arada olmuşlar. Birbirlerinden etkilenmişler ve birbirlerine karışmışlar. İskandinavlar Hıristiyanlığı uzun yıllar kabul etmemiş pagan inançlarını korumuşlar ve yazı olarak da Hıristiyan Bizansğın çok daha önceden alınıp geliştirilmiş bir tür Runik yazı ve alfabe olan Greek-Latin alfabesini değil şaman İskit bakiyeleri ve Hunğların Runik yazısını alarak kendilerine 16 sembollü alfabe yapıp kullanmışlar. İskandinavyağda bulunan 24 harfli denen (aslında 24 ten fazla sembol mevcut ) az sayıdaki yazıtların da Hun merkezi otoritesine baş kaldırıp Gotlara katılan veya Hun hakimiyet alanı olan İskandinavya da yerleştirilmiş ve belki de Hun İmparatorluğu yıkıldıktan sonra oraya göçen, bugün Türkçe dediğimiz dilin belki de unutulmuş, yok olmuş bir kolunu kullanan kabilelere ait olması hiç de düşük bir olasılık değildir.Bu bölgelerde bu kabilelerin özellikle de Hıristiyanlık yaygınlaşınca zamanla asimile olup yok olması da kaçınılmazdır.

Bizi ilgilendiren ğ24 sembollü Futharkğ yada ğOldest Runik ğ denen yazıtlardır.

Prof. Jansson un anılan eserinde (Sayfa 13) bu alfabe şu şekilde ses değerlendirilmesine tabi tutulmuştur.

Bu semboller Kylever Taşı olarak bilinen yazıttan alınmıştır. Hiçbir sembolün 2 defa tekrarlanmamasından yola çıkarak, Alfabe olarak değerlendirilmiştir. Soldan sağa ilk altı sembolden yola çıkarak da Futhark alfabesi denmiştir.Taşın asıl resmi aşağıdadır.

Resimden de açıkça görüldüğü gibi, kaya üzerindeki yazı sağdan sola ve aşağıdan yukarıya yazılmıştır. Yazıda 24 sembolden sonra 5 sembol daha vardır ve yazının (sağdan sola yer olmadığı için ) devamıdır. Bu beş sembolde bulunan sembollerden bazısı yazı içinde tekrarlamaktadır. 

İlk 24 sembolü 1994 de kayanın elime geçen resmini esas alarak , Göktürk alfabesi ve okuma sistemiyle yaptığım okuma çalışması şöyledir.

23. Sembol Tonyukuk yazıtlarında aynen Futhark alfabesindeki gibi mevcuttur. Anlam olarak 'Baş' şeklinde kullanılmıştır. İki harf birleşmiş ve bir kelimeyi oluşturmuştur.
İki harfin birleşip anlamlı bir kelime oluşturması 13. sembolde de görülür. üt kelimesi ötmek = konuşmak anlamındadır.Ayrıca sembolün ağız şeklini alması da dikkat çekicidir. 

Göktürkçe'nin okuma kurallarına uygun olarak,sağdan sola okuyalım. 
bilke ış inydi ök oknça öt akisn goydo pu kosütüg 
bilke : bilge, bilgi sahibi ulu kişi (mutlak akıl-mutlak bilinç)
ış : Işık (bilge ışığı = bilgi veren ışık, melek - tanrı elçisi )
inydi : İndi (gökten indi)
ök : bizzat kendisi , 
okunça : ok unun ucuyla (silahının ucundan çıkan .... ile )
öt : ötmek konuşmak 
akisn : ağızın ( öt akisn = ağzından çıkan sözleri )
goydo : oydu ğ koydu
pu : Bu
kosütüg : ok sütun (dik sütun- dik taşa)

Günümüz Türkçesi ile okuyalım. 
Bilge ışığı indi bizzat kendisi okunun ucuyla ağzından çıkan sözleri oydu bu dik taşa 

24.,23.,22. sembolleri, sağdan sola okununca (İskandinav dilinde), ortaya çıkan kelime O d ng, bizce Viking tanrısı Odin kelimesinin çıkış noktasıdır. Biz bu üç sembolü Türkçe, Bilge ışığı (tanrı elçisi -ışık veren kutsal kişi ) olarak okumaktayız.
Son 5 sembolün bulunduğu resim elime sonradan geçmiştir. Ve aynı yöntemle okunduğunda :

ğOrte dıtencğ diye okunmakta Bu günkü Türkçeğde ğOrta(sını) oyarak ğ oyan-didenğ anlamındadır . 

Dolayısıyla, eski okumamla birlikte cümleyi ele alırsak;

ğbilke ış inydi ök oknça öt akisn goydo pu ko sütüg orte dıdencğ
ğBilge ışığı indi bizzat kendisi okunun ucuyla ağzından çıkan sözleri bu dik taşın, ortasını oyarak koyduğ

Futhark Alfabesinin Gizemi

Futhark " alfabesi M.S. 3. yüzyıl ile 17. yüzyıl arasında , Kuzey Avrupa Germen halkları arasında (İsveç, Norveç, Danimarka) kullanılan bir alfabedir.Yoğunluğu İsveç ve Norveç'de olmak üzere Avrupa da 3500 kaya yazıtının, bu alfabe ile yazıldığı kabul edilmiştir.

Bu makalenin konusu, diğer adıyla "Rün " alfabesi de denilen "Futhark" alfabesinin, aslında Türk asıllı GüKTüRK alfabesi ile aynı temelden kaynaklandığını dikkatinize sunmaktır. Makalemiz, İsveç'e ait Gotland adasında, Kylver mevkiinde bulunan kaya üzerinde yazılı ve "The Primitive Norse Futhark " olarak anılan alfabenin ve bu alfabe ile yazılmış, "Oldest Runic Inscrıptions - eski runik yazıtlar " gurubuna giren yazıtlardan, fotoğrafını temin edebildiğimiz diğer ikisinin, ( "The Möjbro stone - Uppland ve The Istaby stone - Blekinge ") Göktürk'lerin de kullandığı yazı sistemi ile Türkçe olarak okunmasıyla sınırlıdır. Konu ile ilgili diğer düşünce, yorum ve tesbitlerimize bu makalede yer verilmeyecektir.Konuya merak duyanların,bizimle irtibat kurmalarını öneririz.

şu noktayı önemle belirtiriz ki ; biz bu yazıtların Göktürkçe olduğunu iddia etmiyoruz. Bizim iddiamız, adı geçen yazıtların ve Göktürk yazıtlarının aynı temelden kaynaklandığıdır. Tabii ki temel bir yazı formasyonu vardır.Gerek Göktürk diye anılan Türk kavimi, gereksede Kuzey Avrupa Germen kavimleri bu temel alfabeden yararlanarak kendi yazı sistemlerini kurmuşlardır.

Bu şekilde özetlediğimiz iddiamızı, "Oldest Runik " denilen Futhark alfabesi ile yazılmış üç kaya yazıtını, Göktürk alfabesini kullanıp, Türkçe olarak okuyarak kanıtladık. Dikatinize sunduğumuz bu makale, yıllar süren daha kapsamlı bir araştırmanın ürünlerinden sadece biridir. 

Konuya yabancı olanlar için, Göktürkçe ve Orhun abideleri konusunda, Prof. Ergin'in anılan kitabından biraz bilgi verelim.

Orhun abideleri, İsveçli subay Strahlenberg tarafından, 1730 yılında yayımlanan araştırmalarıyla dünyaya duyurulmuştur. Danimarkalı Thomsen tarafından Türkçe olarak çözümlenmiştir. (Inscription de l'Orkhon DÃ©chiffrÃ©es. V. Thomsen Helsingfors 1896) (4)

Baykal gölünün güneyinde, Orhun Nehri vadisinde, Koşo Tsaydam gölü civarında 47.1Âº enlem, 102.25Âº boylamda bulunan Kültigin ve Bilge Kağan yazıtları ve 48Âº enlem, 107Âº boylamda bulunan Tonyukuk (5) yazıtı, Orhun Abidelerinin en önemli yazıtlarıdır. 38 şekilden ibarettir.Yenisey Irmağı civarında Orhun'dakilerden daha eski döneme ait çok sayıda yazıt bulunmuştur. Yenisey yazıtlarında ise 150 den fazla şekil mevcuttur.

Yazı formu sağdan sola doğru okunup yazılmaktadır. Harfler bitişik değildir. Kelimeler, aralarına üst üste iki nokta ":" işareti konularak, birbirlerinden ayrılmaktadırlar. 



a-e, ı-i, o-u, ö-ü olmak üzere 4 sembolden oluşan 8 sesli harf mevcuttur. Sesli harfler kelime başlarında ve ortalarında genellikle yazılmazlar. Kelime sonlarında yer alan sesli harfler, esas olarak yazılırlar. ürneğin :

ot yiyen iri boğa -ateş yiyen iri boğa (Dinazor - Dragon ) 


Prof. Jansson' un kitabı Bölüm " The Oldest Runic Inscriptions" sayfa 18

Fotoğraf yazısı : "The Möjbro stone from Uppland is a memorial stone." 


Bu yazıda dikkati çeken nokta birçok sembol simetrisine ters konumda. üzellikle "op" okuduğumuz "R" sembolü dikkat çekiyor. biz de bu sembolü "po" olarak okuduk.

Satırları aşağıdan yukarıya,satırı sağdan sola okuyalım

gopek yik op ke kelkic ikin ekgök göksüpek desinkic 

gopek : köpek
yik : yig = iyi ( Bknz.Prof Ergin'in kitabı sayfa 140)
op ke : opla = atlamak,hücum etmek ( Bknz.Prof Ergin'in kitabı sayfa 125) (günümüz Türkçesinde hopla )
kelkic : kalkınca - kalksın
ikin : ikin =iki, ikisi,her ikisi ( Bknz.Prof Ergin'in kitabı sayfa 114)
ekgök : bir isim diye düşünüyoruz.(tanrısal bir isim olması muhtemel)
göksüpek : göğsüpek (sonradan günümüz Türkçesine gözüpek = kahraman olarak geçmiş.Ancak bizce deyimin aslı göksüpek = göğsü pek =göğüsü kuvvetli dir .)
desinkic : desin

Günümüz Türkçesi ile okuyalım.

köpek iyi hucuma kalksın -saldırsın- ikisinede "ekgök" gözüpek desin 



Yazıtın bulunduğu taşta, yazının hemen altında, at üzerinde, bir elinde kılıç, diğerinde kalkan olan bir savaşcı resmedilmiş, yerde ise iki tane köpek figürü mevcuttur.

Ayrıca bu kayadaki sembollerin yazılış biçimi,sembollerin sol köşede yoğunlaşması, yazının sağdan sola yazıldığını kanıtlar. 


Istabi  Kayasi 
Blekinge isveç 



Kylver Kayasi
Stanga Gotland isveç 
*

----------

